# Can I go downtown in this streetcar?



## merquiades

Hi again.  I would like to express

Can I go downtown (to the center of town) in this streetcar?


Can I say:

Može přijet k centru v tom tramvaji?
Maybe instrumental "s timto tramvaji"

Děkuju


----------



## bibax

Mohu jet do centra touto tramvají?

More naturally:

Dostanu se do centra touto tramvají?

or

Jede tato tramvaj do centra?

Tramvaj is feminine (unlike in Russian), instrumental: touto tramvají.


----------



## Emys

V Brně jezdí šaliny.


----------



## K.u.r.t

bibax said:


> Jede tato tramvaj do centra?


This is the natural way of saying it. The others - whilst correct - sound a wee bit odd.


----------



## merquiades

K.u.r.t said:


> This is the natural way of saying it. The others - whilst correct - sound a wee bit odd.



Thank you all.  It does sound better, simple and easy to remember. Actually the English too  Is this streetcar going downtown?  Cheers!


----------



## ilocas2

The most natural sounding is "Jede tadyta tramvaj do centra?", but I don't know if the word "tadyta" is considered as Standard Czech or it's considered as colloquial.


----------



## bibax

*tady ta* is written separately; 

*tady ten, tady ta, tady to* = this here;

_Jede *tady ta* tramvaj do centra?_ = Is this here streetcar going downtown?


----------

